# PMs not sending



## lstratton (2 Jul 2008)

Hi there,
My PMs aren't sending, they are just sitting in my outbox.  I'm not sure why.  I've emptied my sent box which was only 10% full and that hasn't done anything.  Am I doing something wrong?  I write the message, click submit, it says that the message is sent successfully, but then it is there, sitting in my outbox!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (2 Jul 2008)

odd.. 

I have messages that I know have been sent also sitting in my outbox.. who knows. But only 2 recent messages, none before yesterday.


----------



## milla (2 Jul 2008)

I've had this in the past, do you have to wait for the recipicant to be logged on before the message is sent ?


----------



## JamesC (2 Jul 2008)

I noticed that as well when we first switced over to the new forum. Seems that if you send a PM to someone it remains in your outbox until the recipient has read it. In some ways it's quite handy as it allows you to modify it before the other person reads it.

James


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (2 Jul 2008)

JamesC said:
			
		

> I noticed that as well when we first switced over to the new forum. Seems that if you send a PM to someone it remains in your outbox until the recipient has read it. In some ways it's quite handy as it allows you to modify it before the other person reads it.
> 
> James



oh thats quite cool


----------



## lstratton (2 Jul 2008)

Oh that is good.
Thankyou for letting me know


----------

